# metriaclima hajomaylandi pombo rocks



## markscichlids (Feb 6, 2009)

my latest pickup a trio of these fish , metriaclima hajomaylandi pombo rocks


----------



## II25tolifeII (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice pictures i just ordered two trios of these guys looking like i made a good choice


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

all your photo is the same fish??? how look the female???


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Great looking fish!


----------



## markscichlids (Feb 6, 2009)

bou said:


> all your photo is the same fish??? how look the female???


yes these shots are all of the same male , females are just like a vuted cersion of the male with very little colouir


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

thanks... great pics and fish...


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice :fish:


----------



## markscichlids (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks :thumb:


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

beauty


----------

